

IP Theft by offshore staff - mojolabs
http://mojolabs.me/2013/04/02/ip-theft-by-offshore-staff-what-we-did/

======
OptimusSubprime
Ugh, who gives two weeks notice to someone that's getting fired? At every
company I've worked at, you don't even to return to your desk once they drop
the hammer on you.

------
chrisbennet
Years ago, when something around the house would break prematurely, I would
say to my wife "Let me guess, you got a really good deal on this didn't you?"

